# Thought I'd share a pic of what I made today



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Soap cupcakes!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, those look edible! Great job!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

great job!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Oooh! Yummy!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Wow, neat!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow!!! Amazing! 
Is this what they call whipped soap?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, it's not. I just used regular CP. Have to get it pretty thick, though, for it to hold the shape when you pipe it.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

You did an awesome job! This just goes to show there is sooo much you can do with soaping!
Hope you continue to share Stacey! these are truly spectacular!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:blush2


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

How fun  I have some cupcakes on the shelf now! Black Rasp. Vanilla  Layered - I will post when I finally get them done ....


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

COOL!! :crazy


----------



## Wyoming Goats (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow!! Those look good enough to eat


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

wow!So beautiful and yummy looking.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's always so amazing to me how nothing is new...we are doing these also in mini muffin tins and so 3 can fit in these cute heart shaped boxes. I know my first try at making iceing was a bust, it was lye heavy and thankfully just part of a layered swap we did on the forum  I also am just going to pipe traced CP soap.....just beautiful!!!!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

What are the sprinkles?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We are using Jajoba and vitamin E pastilles/spheres that Barb gave me years ago! Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yup, mine are jojoba spheres. I got mine here: http://www.theherbarie.com/Jojoba-Spheres-pr-160.html but they are available other places, as well. Oh, like here, where they're cheaper and have more colors! :blush2 http://www.chemistrystore.com/Exfoliants-Jojoba_Spheres.html


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool, Stacey! They are beautiful!!!

My husband says they look pretty tasty!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Love them! I'm not sure if I have enough patience to do that!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It was definitely more time consuming than the other soaps I make!


----------

